# Adrenal Fatigue



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

All of us experience high levels of stress and the adrenal glands take the hit. I've hit complete burnout and for no real reason except i've had a lot of stress in the past couple months with no relaxation. I'm too the point where exercise is becoming too much. I'm going to the dr. tommorrow and hoping he can help me. My guess is adrenal fatigue. Anyone experience this? This chronic fatigue is really starting to affect my life, worse then my sa now.


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, I've had something like this before. My adrenals were very stressed because my liver was all messed up. It was making me hypoglycemic (low blood sugar). I took an herb that's really healing for the liver (Milkthistle) and the entire problem cleared up immediately.

I'd also, besides the adrenal thing, look into a condition called Wilson's Temperature Syndrome which is caused by exactly what you've mentioned -- high stress levels and no relaxation for a prolonged period of time. It's a little known disorder because it was discovered by a doctor only about 20 years ago. It has to do with a thyroid hormone which cannot be processed naturally due to your metabolism being suppressed by the stress. It's like your body is so used to the stress, that even removing the stress doesn't help. Check out http://www.wilsonssyndrome.com/ if you're at all interested in seeing if the symptoms might apply to you. Chronic fatigue is the most common symptom. I know about WTS because I definitely have had more than my fair share of prolonged stressful bouts! Hope my experiences help some...


----------



## SignMeUp! (Sep 26, 2006)

I use to get all wound up from stress, sometimes it'd be short but sometimes It would last the whole day, I was hyperactive, then I would crash at night felling completly sediated like someone just jabbed me with a shot of anti-motivation-letheragic drugs. it sucked.

edit; and yes it was stress that had no real external output, like it was all me doing it, I just thought I was a "upbeat" person at first but then later crashed into depression. dropped out of school and still stuck in depression.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

ventress, those symptoms do sound like mine except my body temperature is normal as far as I know. I'm usually warm if anything. I do have heat flashes sometimes which leads me to believe I do have some issues with the thyroid but adrenals and thyroid work together, if one suffers so does the other. I just got my blood work today. Awaiting test results..


----------



## Love2Shop (Sep 7, 2006)

I have exhausted my adrenals completely from anxiety and panic disorder. I started seeing a kinesiologist and she was able to diagnose me with adrenal fatigue. She did a few easy tests including one where she took my resting blood pressure which was 90/60, then listened to my heart with a stethescope and watched my blood pressure as I stood up and it dropped to 80/50....this helped explain a lot of my light headedness when getting up to quickly. In most people, the blood pressure will rise upon standing up, which is what is it supposed to do. The adrenal glands help to regulate blood pressure, so this test is a very good indicator that your adrenals are not functioning properly. She put me on a vitamin to help support my adrenals called Drenimin, which is made by Standard Process (high-quality, nutritional whole food supplements).

I have had anxiety for years and would go for days stuck in that fight or flight feeling, which depletes your adrenal function. Since I have been taking my supplements to support my adrenals, I have slowly gotten better, although it can take quite a long time to fix the damage we cause with our anxiety. If you are interested, do some research on the nervous system (sympathetic and parasympathetic) and you will start to realize what anxiety does to our bodies.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't need to do any more research. I know first hand what anxiety has done to me. Over the years i feel like i'm able to deal with less and less. I think i've gone through it all and then something happens worse every time. Mentally I am stronger but physically I can't take it. The only thing that keeps me going is my positive attitude. My body just keeps telling me to shut down. If I don't hear from the doc by the end of the week I will call them. Today was terrible at work. I even rested all weekend, didn't go out, got plenty of rest. got a message this early afternoon, then a nap. Went to work and the same feeling came over me. Complete lathargy and tiredness. It's such a severe feeling. It's like one minute i'm fine and then complete crash. The period lasts from 4-8 pm. It's so wierd. Then I come home and like right now it's 11 am and I feel almost normal. I hate this. It's really affecting me job. While i'm in this state i'm in panic too. It feels like the only thing that keeps me awake is adrenaline cause my mind is not functioning at that point.

I been taken raw adrenal, thyriod complex and tons of vitamin c. Nothing seems to fight this right now. Maybe i'm so depleted is will take awhile to start working. I don't have the time to wait around though. I have to go to work. This sucks so bad, hopefully the doc can give me some hormones or something to take to get me back on my feet, then i'll go the natural route later.


----------

